# Avalanche Beacons and Go Pros



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Or any other electronic device for that matter.






This has been around the webs for awhile now, I should have posted it sooner.

From speaking with a few professionals their general advice is turn off devices that you don't need. My Turbo Fan goggles are a prime example on the down. Cell phones should be off unless you need them. Any electronic devices you do have on should be at least a foot away from your beacon. Your beacon will still transmit with another electronic device nearby, but the range in which it can be received can be seriously compromised. So just use some common sense.

I've played with several electronic devices and my beacons. All of them caused sort of phantom signal. Hopefully helmet cam guys take note and take some measures to shield their wares. I also hope that beacon manufacturers also take note and do what they can to limit this. 

More things to consider and complicate your life in the backcountry is all...


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Damn..If I ever get to go riding in the backcountry nobody is wearing a gopro.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh shit........not cool at all will have to test with my Pieps later :-\


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

All electronic devices effect beacons. The proximity to your beacon seems to be the real issue. That is why the one foot rule in proximity to your beacon has been brought up. Seems that the range interference is minimized by that distance. Which if you are wearing the cam on your head should be more than enough. Everyone needs to make their own decision, but I am still rocking a helmet cam. Chesty mounts are probably not a good idea of course. I also need to make sure I turn my DSLR off when I am not using it, since it rides on my chest.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Or.....you could always just ride in the PNW where you cant see shit anyway so nothing to film.......



haha, I know, right!!?!?? its tough here..


thanks for the heads up! i'm gonna test that out with my DTS at home this evening before packing up.. its deep out here right now!!! :yahoo:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey, it's now snowing in Colorado. It's looking like a deep Colorado blower weekend. 4-5" on top of dirt....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

One of the local Bert guys and an occasional touring partner of mine Joel, did a bit more research on the interference with GoPros. Worth your time to watch what he found.

55318200


----------

